# Unload Wyndham Timeshare



## tigergdav97 (Jul 23, 2019)

I currently have 665,000 points deeded at Ocean Blvd Myrtle Beach. What is the best way to essentially give these away?  We just want out. Thanks for any help.


----------



## HDiaz1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Give it back to Wyndham through Ovations or give it away for free on TUG marketplace. 

https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/happening/news/ovation-by-wyndham.page?


----------



## tigergdav97 (Jul 23, 2019)

I’ve been told we don’t have enough points for Ovations. We need 700,000. Any instructions on how to give away on here?  Any help is appreciated. Just need to get out of this.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 23, 2019)

HDiaz1 said:


> Give it back to Wyndham through Ovations or give it away for free on TUG marketplace.
> 
> https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/happening/news/ovation-by-wyndham.page?


It will be quicker to give back through Ovations if they will take them. You also may receive up to 3 years free use with no maintenance fees if you bought thru developer. Wyndham will take back deeds points with less then 700,000 also. Link with Ovations info and Phone #
https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/happening/news/ovation-by-wyndham.page


----------



## Braindead (Jul 23, 2019)

Some here have given contracts back through Ovations that were under 100,000 points.
I think you’ve been given bad advice on the size of contracts that Ovations will accept


----------



## bnoble (Jul 23, 2019)

You were told *by whom*? (We've never heard of a minimum before, AFAIK)


----------



## tigergdav97 (Jul 23, 2019)

Salesperson at Towers on the Grove North Myrtle. Do you think this is inaccurate?


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 23, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> Salesperson at Towers on the Grove North Myrtle. Do you think this is inaccurate?



Salesman LIE.  Call Ovations.  You will only be able to give it back if its paid in full.  If you still owe on the purchase then you will have to pay it off before selling or giving it away.


----------



## tigergdav97 (Jul 23, 2019)

bnoble said:


> You were told *by whom*? (We've never heard of a minimum before, AFAIK)


Salesperson at Towers on the Grove North Myrtle. Do you think this is inaccurate?


----------



## tigergdav97 (Jul 23, 2019)

jwalk03 said:


> Salesman LIE.  Call Ovations.  You will only be able to give it back if its paid in full.  If you still owe on the purchase then you will have to pay it off before selling or giving it away.


It has been paid in full for probably 10 years


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 23, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> It has been paid in full for probably 10 years



Then you can absolutely give it back through Ovations.  If you bought from the developer originally you may even get a couple years of free use, before they take it back.

You can also likely sell it for something here on TUG.  The MFs will dictate what its value is to some other owner.  This will take longer than giving it back through Ovations, but you may make a little money and you would not be giving it back to Wyndham for free, so they can re-sale it again for full price.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 23, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> I currently have 665,000 points deeded at Ocean Blvd Myrtle Beach. What is the best way to essentially give these away?  We just want out. Thanks for any help.


You may also call one of Wyndham's preferred resellers they may pay you a minimal amount for the deed and cover all closing costs. I used Timeshare Broker Associates. I had 4 deeds transfer with them from start to finish total time to transfer out of my account 5-6 weeks   . They transferred them as fast as giving it back thru Ovations.
https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/owner-101/learning/featured-resellers.page?


----------



## tigergdav97 (Jul 23, 2019)

dgalati said:


> You may also call one of Wyndham's preferred resellers they may pay you a minimal amount for the deed and cover all closing costs. I used Timeshare Broker Associates. I had 4 deeds transfer with them from start to finish total time to transfer out of my account 5-6 weeks   . They transferred them as fast as giving it back thru Ovations.
> https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/owner-101/learning/featured-resellers.page?


This is awesome info. So you had a good experience through them?


----------



## dgalati (Jul 23, 2019)

jwalk03 said:


> Then you can absolutely give it back through Ovations.  If you bought from the developer originally you may even get a couple years of free use, before they take it back.
> 
> You can also likely sell it for something here on TUG.  The MFs will dictate what its value is to some other owner.  This will take longer than giving it back through Ovations, but you may make a little money and you would not be giving it back to Wyndham for free, so they can re-sale it again for full price.


Time to transfer will vary on how fast deed is prepared, how fast deed is signed, notarized, returned and recorded, this usually takes 4-5 weeks using LT Transfers. Then the big mystery becomes how long does it take Wyndham to transfer it internally once they receive transfer fee and a copy of the recorded deed. If no problems arise with the way deed was prepared, notarized and dated it is taking Wyndham currently in the 6 week range to transfer ownership internally.


----------



## comicbookman (Jul 23, 2019)

I turned in 3 contracts , all resale, when we downsized.  None were over 300,000


----------



## tigergdav97 (Jul 23, 2019)

jwalk03 said:


> Salesman LIE.  Call Ovations.  You will only be able to give it back if its paid in full.  If you still owe on the purchase then you will have to pay it off before selling or giving it away.


Let me ask you this....they talk about notating our account. Since we talked to them about buying points to get to 700,000 and we declined would they have notated our account and then we get declined if we called ovations?


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 23, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> Let me ask you this....they talk about notating our account. Since we talked to them about buying points to get to 700,000 and we declined would they have notated our account and then we get declined if we called ovations?



So they were trying to sell you points so you “qualify” to give away the points?!?  That may be a new low for the sales weasels.  

They can put any note on your account they want.  It doesn’t make you ineligible to give it back to them.

Never believe sales weasels lies!!  Just call Ovations and start the process if you all you want to do is be rid of the points.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 23, 2019)

What are your MF?  I mean for each of the contract.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 23, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> Salesperson at Towers on the Grove North Myrtle. Do you think this is inaccurate?


 Contact Wyndham here: https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/happening/news/ovation-by-wyndham.page?


----------



## tigergdav97 (Jul 23, 2019)

jwalk03 said:


> So they were trying to sell you points so you “qualify” to give away the points?!?  That may be a new low for the sales weasels.
> 
> They can put any note on your account they want.  It doesn’t make you ineligible to give it back to them.
> 
> Never believe sales weasels lies!!  Just call Ovations and start the process if you all you want to do is be rid of the points.


Yes, that is exactly what they were trying to do


----------



## tigergdav97 (Jul 23, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> What are your MF?  I mean for each of the contract.


What do you mean MF?  I’m sorry I just don’t know what you mean.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 23, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> What do you mean MF?  I’m sorry I just don’t know what you mean.


Maintenance fees.  What are the Mf and pts per contract?


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 23, 2019)

HDiaz1 said:


> ... give it away for free on TUG marketplace.



Horrible advice. 

Ocean Blvd (especially that many points) carries value due to its highly desired ARP and decent MF rate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 23, 2019)

uscav8r said:


> Horrible advice.
> 
> Ocean Blvd (especially that many points) carries value due to its highly desired ARP and decent MF rate.
> 
> ...



OP trying to unload as fast as she could.  Yes, she might be able to get for $2k, but that might incur three months MF at $330/month to find willing buyers.

Right now, we don’t know if the TS is Club Wyndham blended MF with Ocean Blvd as a home resort, or Ocean Blvd is the home resort with $5.1/1k pts pricing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bendadin (Jul 23, 2019)

Whatever you do, 

DO NOT PUT A STRANGER'S NAME ON YOUR DEEDS.

I was just giving away a couple of deeds and I had this scam come up many times. Don't do it.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 23, 2019)

bendadin said:


> Whatever you do,
> 
> DO NOT PUT A STRANGER'S NAME ON YOUR DEEDS.
> 
> I was just giving away a couple of deeds and I had this scam come up many times. Don't do it.



Sorry to hear that. What was the closing company?  Closing company should have caught that.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 23, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> This is awesome info. So you had a good experience through them?


 From start to finish the whole transaction process was seamless with Timeshare Broker Associates. One of the best experiences I had transferring  a deed. The title company they used was White Rock and I would recommend them also.


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 23, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> OP trying to unload as fast as she could.  Yes, she might be able to get for $2k, but that might incur three months MF at $330/month to find willing buyers.
> 
> Right now, we don’t know if the TS is Club Wyndham blended MF with Ocean Blvd as a home resort, or Ocean Blvd is the home resort with $5.1/1k pts pricing.
> 
> ...



At least $3k. Probably more. That’s a full YEAR to not be able to find a buyer. Highly unlikely it would last that long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Jul 23, 2019)

bendadin said:


> Whatever you do,
> 
> DO NOT PUT A STRANGER'S NAME ON YOUR DEEDS.
> 
> I was just giving away a couple of deeds and I had this scam come up many times. Don't do it.


Confused with this post. Usually when I sell the buyers are complete strangers to me. I have never sold a deed to someone I know and never would I recommend mixing friends with business.. ????? Please explain your post.


----------



## silentg (Jul 23, 2019)

I am trying to understand that too. When we sell or give away a timeshare we don’t know the buyer personally but we do talk to them, either by phone and sometimes in person.
LT Transfers has handled most of our timeshare transactions. Never worried about it being a scam. Can you explain how you were scammed?
Silentg


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 23, 2019)

uscav8r said:


> At least $3k. Probably more. That’s a full YEAR to not be able to find a buyer. Highly unlikely it would last that long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That’s not a full year, but nine months.  MF are about $330/month when you account for the program fee.  I currently have 192k Wyndham points bought for $200, but I could have easily another 150k Wyndham points for free.  That means I could have been up to 342k points bought for $200.

You really think she could get $3k for it?  Heck, people are getting 200k Wyndham Grand Desert for $500.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 23, 2019)

Last month, I lost an eBay auction of 210k EOYO Canterbury ultimately selling for $1,234 after bid, closing, and transfer costs.  So how would 665k Ocean Blvd sell for $3k?


----------



## dgalati (Jul 23, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> That’s not a full year, but nine months.  MF are about $330/month when you account for the program fee.  I currently have 192k Wyndham points for $200, but I could have easily another 150k Wyndham points for free.  That means I could have been up to 342k points for $200.
> 
> You really think she could get $3k for it?  Heck, people are getting 200k Wyndham Grand Desert for $500.
> 
> ...


I agree on the Grand Desert deed pricing and also would say the $500 would include the closing and resort transfer fee costs on a 154,000 point deed.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 23, 2019)

silentg said:


> I am trying to understand that too. When we sell or give away a timeshare we don’t know the buyer personally but we do talk to them, either by phone and sometimes in person.
> LT Transfers has handled most of our timeshare transactions. Never worried about it being a scam. Can you explain how you were scammed?
> Silentg


Wyndham now requires a drivers license for buyer also.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 23, 2019)

Okay.  I take it back.  After looking at eBay, it does look like she is able to sell for $3k.  However, all sellers were reputable with great seller histories.  OP might take a seller history hit.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=wyndham+ocean+blvd&LH_Complete=1&_udlo=1500&_sop=16


----------



## tigergdav97 (Jul 23, 2019)

If any of you were selling these points where would you start?


----------



## md8287 (Jul 23, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> If any of you were selling these points where would you start?


Personally I would go back to your core desire to get out and try to give it to ovations or someone on here. 

If you want to try to sell it then I would start with those saying it’s worth $3,000 and ask them if they’ll buy it for that. (My guess is that $ amount will turn out to be too high). 

If someone agrees work with a reputable closing company like LT Transfers and have them do the paperwork and escrow the money until the deed and contract with Wyndham transfers. Wyndham will charge $299 and LT Transfers will be under $500. 

I would not try to sell it on eBay unless you’re experienced with that and to me it’s not worth the hassle of listing it on RedWeek or something and dealing with all that process.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 23, 2019)

TUG has completed over $27 million in TS sales ads.  https://tug2.com/timeshare-classifieds/default.aspx

Admittedly, I initially thought the TS was worth $2k but saw it could be worth $3k based on eBay sales.  

A 168k Wyndham Ocean Blvd sold for $2,800 after resort fees, but that included 2019 usage. A 232k Wyndham Ocean Blvd sold for $1,900 after resort fees, but that included 2019 usage.  Another 232k Wyndham Ocean Blvd sold for $1,600 including 2019 usage, but the seller’s requirement for check or money order depressed the price.


----------



## md8287 (Jul 23, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> TUG has completed over $28 million in sales ads.
> 
> Admittedly, I initially thought the TS was worth $2k but
> 
> https://tug2.com/timeshare-classifieds/default.aspx


I would think $2,000 is more in line (including closing costs) but I’m not buying.


----------



## md8287 (Jul 23, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> TUG has completed over $27 million in TS sales ads.  https://tug2.com/timeshare-classifieds/default.aspx
> 
> Admittedly, I initially thought the TS was worth $2k but saw it could be worth $3k based on eBay sales.
> 
> A 168k Wyndham Ocean Blvd sold for $2,800 after resort fees, but that included 2019 usage. A 232k Wyndham Ocean Blvd sold for $1,900 after resort fees, but that included 2019 usage.  Another 232k Wyndham Ocean Blvd sold for $1,600 including 2019 usage, but the seller’s requirement for check or money order depressed the price.


Since TUG listings are free once you pay the membership fee, if you can put up with the hassle of fielding questions then that could be a good place to list.


----------



## Jimag (Jul 24, 2019)

dgalati said:


> You may also call one of Wyndham's preferred resellers they may pay you a minimal amount for the deed and cover all closing costs. I used Timeshare Broker Associates. I had 4 deeds transfer with them from start to finish total time to transfer out of my account 5-6 weeks   . They transferred them as fast as giving it back thru Ovations.
> https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/owner-101/learning/featured-resellers.page?


Very interesting!  I didn't want to click on the Web address in your post, so I went to the My Club Wyndham Website.  When I went to the learning page there was no"featured resellers" link.  In order to get to that page, I needed to type "/featured-resellers.page?" into the address after "learning".  That got me to the page listing Timeshare Broker Associates and Fidelity???? I forget that company's name.  Do you have any idea why that is or why Wyndham even has a preferred list of resellers? After all, the resellers broker both sales and purchases.  I know you said you sold contracts through Timeshare Broker Associates.  Have you also purchased through them?  They have listings priced too high and others priced all over the place, e.g. one listing asks $9,500 for 1,000,000 points at Canterbury.  That seems similar or even a bit lower to the price I've seen Canterbury points sold on Ebay.  Do you know how they price the contracts they sell?  Are they priced according to the owner's wishes?  How are they compensated?  Do they take a percentage of the sales price?  I'm surprised Wyndham provides this referral, but then, of course, I would never have found if you hadn't posted the Web address.  It would be interesting to know how many Tuggers can access the information through My Club Wyndham without using the address you provided.


----------



## kaljor (Jul 24, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> If any of you were selling these points where would you start?


The first response to your first post is probably the best advice for you.  While the various points of discussion that followed are not inaccurate, going by your original post, your first step should be to call Wyndham Ovations. They take back a lot of paid up contracts, and they do it quickly, at no cost, and legally. They don't pay you anything.  Some people have gotten to use their points at no cost for a few years, but I think that only applied to the most desirable contracts.

In my opinion, Wyndham Ovations is absolutely step 1.  See what they have to say.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 24, 2019)

Jimag said:


> Very interesting!  I didn't want to click on the Web address in your post, so I went to the My Club Wyndham Website.  When I went to the learning page there was no"featured resellers" link.  In order to get to that page, I needed to type "/featured-resellers.page?" into the address after "learning".  That got me to the page listing Timeshare Broker Associates and Fidelity???? I forget that company's name.  Do you have any idea why that is or why Wyndham even has a preferred list of resellers? After all, the resellers broker both sales and purchases.  I know you said you sold contracts through Timeshare Broker Associates.  Have you also purchased through them?  They have listings priced too high and others priced all over the place, e.g. one listing asks $9,500 for 1,000,000 points at Canterbury.  That seems similar or even a bit lower to the price I've seen Canterbury points sold on Ebay.  Do you know how they price the contracts they sell?  Are they priced according to the owner's wishes?  How are they compensated?  Do they take a percentage of the sales price?  I'm surprised Wyndham provides this referral, but then, of course, I would never have found if you hadn't posted the Web address.  It would be interesting to know how many Tuggers can access the information through My Club Wyndham without using the address you provided.


Its on my club wyndham at bottom of page click on about us.then at bottom of that page click on Wyndham cares at bottom of this page click on featured reseller


----------



## tigergdav97 (Jul 24, 2019)

kaljor said:


> The first response to your first post is probably the best advice for you.  While the various points of discussion that followed are not inaccurate, going by your original post, your first step should be to call Wyndham Ovations. They take back a lot of paid up contracts, and they do it quickly, at no cost, and legally. They don't pay you anything.  Some people have gotten to use their points at no cost for a few years, but I think that only applied to the most desirable contracts.
> 
> In my opinion, Wyndham Ovations is absolutely step 1.  See what they have to say.


We were told today through a Wyndham salesperson that we needed to be at the 700,000 points level (and purchase 35,000 more points) to be considered for ovations. Ever heard that?


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 24, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> We were told today through a Wyndham salesperson that we needed to be at the 700,000 points level (and purchase 35,000 more points) to be considered for ovations. Ever heard that?


Just go straight to the ovations website. The Wyndham salesperson is wrong.  Wyndham Ovations will accept many timeshares.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 24, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> We were told today through a Wyndham salesperson that we needed to be at the 700,000 points level (and purchase 35,000 more points) to be considered for ovations. Ever heard that?



The salesman was lying to you to make a sale.  There is absolutely no minimum points requirement for Ovations.  That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## tigergdav97 (Jul 24, 2019)

This is a deeded property. Does Ovations take back deeds?


----------



## tigergdav97 (Jul 24, 2019)

And


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 24, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> We were told today through a Wyndham salesperson that we needed to be at the 700,000 points level (and purchase 35,000 more points) to be considered for ovations. Ever heard that?



Pure BS from a sales weasel sorry to say.  Never ask a sales person for service advice, they are not paid to provide services, they are paid solely to sell product.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 24, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> This is a deeded property. Does Ovations take back deeds?



Yes, makes no difference.  Ovations will take back either CWA (trust that holds deeds) or CWS (deeds) contracts.


----------



## tigergdav97 (Jul 24, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Yes, makes no difference.  Ovations will take back either CWA (trust that holds deeds) or CWS (deeds) contracts.


These salespeople constantly mentioned our account being “notated” about us asking questions or refusing to purchase the 35,000 additional points. Will Ovations look at this and deny us?  These people made me very uncomfortable.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 24, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> These salespeople constantly mentioned our account being “notated” about us asking questions or refusing to purchase the 35,000 additional points. Will Ovations look at this and deny us?  These people made me very uncomfortable.


Ovations will not deny you for those reasons.  Never trust TS salespeople.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 24, 2019)

The sales staff LIES.  Just call Ovations already and find out.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 24, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> These salespeople constantly mentioned our account being “notated” about us asking questions or refusing to purchase the 35,000 additional points. Will Ovations look at this and deny us?  These people made me very uncomfortable.



Again, pure BS from sales.  If their lips are moving, they are probably lying about something.  Contact Ovations directly, Ovations is a service department.  Unless you want to purchase something, stop talking to sales, as that is the only thing they care about.


----------



## Skipper Scooby (Jul 24, 2019)

If you call Ovations. please ask about the *Limited Edition* program. That is the program that will give you the same amount of points as your deed to use for 3 years straight for free. To qualify all future reservations have to be cancelled, deed is paid in full to Wyndham, and you have to be current with your maintenance fees.


----------



## Jimag (Jul 24, 2019)

dgalati said:


> Its on my club wyndham at bottom of page click on about us.then at bottom of that page click on Wyndham cares at bottom of this page click on featured reseller


Yup, there it is.  My mistake was to think you can access the page through the "Owner-101/learning" page.  I'm both pleased and quite a bit surprised that Wyndham would endorse a reseller.  Thanks.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 24, 2019)

Jimag said:


> Yup, there it is.  My mistake was to think you can access the page through the "Owner-101/learning" page.  I'm both pleased and quite a bit surprised that Wyndham would endorse a reseller.  Thanks.


Yes hard to find. Now you see why many do not know about Ovations.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 24, 2019)

Jimag said:


> Yup, there it is.  My mistake was to think you can access the page through the "Owner-101/learning" page.  I'm both pleased and quite a bit surprised that Wyndham would endorse a reseller.  Thanks.


It maybe because Wyndham is buying from the endorsed reseller thru a third party. The deeds I sold were recorded and transferred  to Wyndham within hours of  transferring out of my name.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 24, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> This is a deeded property. Does Ovations take back deeds?


Stop asking us, and *call the number on this web page.* 
https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/happening/news/ovation-by-wyndham.page?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 24, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> These salespeople constantly mentioned our account being “notated” about us asking questions or refusing to purchase the 35,000 additional points. Will Ovations look at this and deny us?  These people made me very uncomfortable.





Call Wyndham at 866-763-5261 and they will take them off your hands....

Otherwise, you can list them here on TUG, and I am sure you will have takers.

The Wyndham route will be the quickest, easiest, and cleanest way to go if you're in a time constraint.

Keep us posted as to how you make out.






.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 24, 2019)

Otherwise, you can list them here on TUG, and I am sure you will have takers.

The Wyndham route will be the quickest, easiest, and cleanest way to go if you're in a time constraint.

Keep us posted as to how you make out.






.[/QUOTE]
Selling them thru the Wyndham preferred reseller Timeshare Broker associates was only 5-6 weeks start to finish. Maybe faster then Ovations from my experience with this reseller  .


----------



## Jimag (Jul 25, 2019)

dgalati said:


> It maybe because Wyndham is buying from the endorsed reseller thru a third party. The deeds I sold were recorded and transferred  to Wyndham within hours of  transferring out of my name.


I suppose anything is possible, but I don't understand why Wyndham would engage in something so elaborate instead of just offering to consider buying contracts as part of Ovations.  They could set it up so they have no obligation to buy just as they have no obligation to offer three years of points to folks who turn in their contracts.  A friend purchased additional points directly from Wyndham and the contract provides that Wyndham will buy it back for 20 percent of the purchase price, but the contract has conditions that would allow Wyndham the discretion not to buy it back. I went to the list of timeshares offered on Timeshare Broker Associates' Website.  The list is quite extensive and there are contracts that have been offered for some time.  Some are marked as having been reduced in price.   If you're right and Wyndham is using this as a means to buy back contracts, I guess they could be cherry picking those that are believed to be easily resold at developer prices.  However, they don't have a right of first refusal, anyone could buy it first, and I'm still at a loss to understand why they would endorse a reseller that undercuts their sales staff.  Do you think they're considering making changes to their boiler room sales model?


----------



## msyvonne85 (Jul 26, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> I currently have 665,000 points deeded at Ocean Blvd Myrtle Beach. What is the best way to essentially give these away?  We just want out. Thanks for any help.


I would be interested in taking this, please contact me, msyvonne85@aol.com


----------



## msyvonne85 (Jul 26, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> I currently have 665,000 points deeded at Ocean Blvd Myrtle Beach. What is the best way to essentially give these away?  We just want out. Thanks for any help.


please contact me, I am very interested, msyvonne85@aol.com


----------



## Richelle (Jul 26, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> I’ve been told we don’t have enough points for Ovations. We need 700,000. Any instructions on how to give away on here?  Any help is appreciated. Just need to get out of this.



I’m in the process of giving back a 64,000 point Ocean Boulevard contract, so no, the minimum is not 700,000. I don’t believe there is a minimum, but it could depend on the resort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigergdav97 (Jul 26, 2019)

Has the give back process been easy for you so far?


----------



## Richelle (Jul 26, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> Has the give back process been easy for you so far?


Yep. They said they had to do a title search before they could send the paperwork and it could take 8-10 weeks to get it. It took 2 and a half weeks. I signed and had notarized and sent back. They said once the deed is recorded in Wyndham’s name, they would stop collecting the dues. This is one advantage over private resale. With private transfers, the closing company records the deed, and sends it to Wyndham. Once it’s at Wyndham, it could take 8-14 weeks for the transfer to be completed and they stop collecting the dues.  Wyndham told me the deed recording process could take 3-4 weeks. I’m guessing less then that, since it took them less time to do the title search and send me the paperwork. The shorter time frame means less maintenance fees you’re paying for. So by going through Ovations, I don’t have to wait the 8-12 weeks, plus the 3-4 weeks for the closing company to do their thing. It’s more like less then 8 weeks or less. So that’s 2-3 months of maintenance fees I don’t have to pay. So if you decide to sell or give away your contract, do not pay closing costs or transfer fees, and be prepared to wait. My contract was a resale, so I didn’t qualify for The Limited Edition program. That’s the program where you get 3 years worth of points maintenance fee free. If I were you, and that was a retail contract, I’d go through Ovations, unless someone is willing to pay you $1,000 PLUS closing costs and transfer fees. That’s assuming you don’t want the 3 years worth of points.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 27, 2019)

Jimag said:


> I suppose anything is possible, but I don't understand why Wyndham would engage in something so elaborate instead of just offering to consider buying contracts as part of Ovations.  They could set it up so they have no obligation to buy just as they have no obligation to offer three years of points to folks who turn in their contracts.  A friend purchased additional points directly from Wyndham and the contract provides that Wyndham will buy it back for 20 percent of the purchase price, but the contract has conditions that would allow Wyndham the discretion not to buy it back. I went to the list of timeshares offered on Timeshare Broker Associates' Website.  The list is quite extensive and there are contracts that have been offered for some time.  Some are marked as having been reduced in price.   If you're right and Wyndham is using this as a means to buy back contracts, I guess they could be cherry picking those that are believed to be easily resold at developer prices.  However, they don't have a right of first refusal, anyone could buy it first, and I'm still at a loss to understand why they would endorse a reseller that undercuts their sales staff.  Do you think they're considering making changes to their boiler room sales model?



Probably because there’s a strong secondary resale market for Wyndham timeshares outside of Ovations.  It’s an “all of the above” multiple choice answer to the question.  Yes Wyndham has Ovations but there’s a significant subset of existing owners who for whatever reason either don’t know about Ovations or don’t want to use it.  Therefore, Wyndham also buys up contracts through third parties on the secondary market.  It’s a smart choice on their part really - I would do the same thing if I were in Wyndham’s shoes and wanted to recoup certain timeshare inventories for pennies on the dollar.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Jul 27, 2019)

tigergdav97 said:


> Has the give back process been easy for you so far?



Just checked my account. The 64,000 point Ocean Boulevard is gone. Process started 6/28 with a phone call. Took less then a month to complete from start to finish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 27, 2019)

Richelle said:


> Just checked my account. The 64,000 point Ocean Boulevard is gone. Process started 6/28 with a phone call. Took less then a month to complete from start to finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy for you.  Looking back, I should have taken this covering half transfer/closing costs.  I was a TS newbie and didn’t know any better. 

I did get a 64k CWA for free including closing and transfer costs, but the MF plus program fee is $6.5/1k.


----------



## Picker57 (Jul 28, 2019)

Does anyone know whether this Ovation program is open to Shell (now Wyndham) owners?


----------



## Richelle (Jul 29, 2019)

Picker57 said:


> Does anyone know whether this Ovation program is open to Shell (now Wyndham) owners?



Nope, but a phone call is usually pretty quick. If you call around lunch time the might be some hold time, but usually not much. tel:1-855-312-9040


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picker57 (Jul 29, 2019)

Richelle said:


> Nope, but a phone call is usually pretty quick. If you call around lunch time the might be some hold time, but usually not much. tel:1-855-312-9040
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - Will give it a go and report back. 

          --------Zach


----------



## jules54 (Jul 29, 2019)

I did PM the OP but still wondering. I understand the OP was asking for fastest way to get rid of their points. I also understand that possibly would be the Ovation program. I also wonder why the owner doesn't just give the points away on TUG and have the buyer pay all transfer costs? It's not very tough to post on the bargain board and I'm positive there would be takers. It seems to me why would you give something back to Wyndham that you paid for and have the company profit off it, when you could give the points to someone individual who would benefit from them so very much. IMO the easiest way seems to be what our society is leaning towards instead of the best way.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 29, 2019)

jules54 said:


> I did PM the OP but still wondering. I understand the OP was asking for fastest way to get rid of their points. I also understand that possibly would be the Ovation program. I also wonder why the owner doesn't just give the points away on TUG and have the buyer pay all transfer costs? It's not very tough to post on the bargain board and I'm positive there would be takers. It seems to me why would you give something back to Wyndham that you paid for and have the company profit off it, when you could give the points to someone individual who would benefit from them so very much. IMO the easiest way seems to be what our society is leaning towards instead of the best way.



We can’t recommend that the OP simply give away on TUG. We have to think about her best interests, not TuG’s.

Her TS is worth at least $2k, and some tugger will probably pay at least $1k for it.  She would also get three free years of MF use with Ovations.  So she should not simply give away.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 29, 2019)

jules54 said:


> I did PM the OP but still wondering. I understand the OP was asking for fastest way to get rid of their points. I also understand that possibly would be the Ovation program. I also wonder why the owner doesn't just give the points away on TUG and have the buyer pay all transfer costs? It's not very tough to post on the bargain board and I'm positive there would be takers. It seems to me why would you give something back to Wyndham that you paid for and have the company profit off it, when you could give the points to someone individual who would benefit from them so very much. IMO the easiest way seems to be what our society is leaning towards instead of the best way.



I’ll tell you why. On April 30th, I started the process of giving away my Branson contract. I had to get an estoppel which took 20 days because they screwed up the first one.  We then filled out a sales agreement.  Once that was done, LT collected payment from the buyer for closing and transfer fees.  Paperwork was filled out and completed. The paperwork got mailed and Wyndham received it on June 24th. When you account for the time we started the process, we are in week 13. It’s been with a Wyndham for 5 weeks and I expect at minimum it will be another 3-5 more weeks. So that’s 4-5 months worth of maintenance fees I’m paying while waiting for the process to complete. So even though the buyer took care of the fees, in the end, it will have cost me $885 in maintenance fees on points I cannot use. 

As I detailed above, Ovations took less then 4 weeks from start to finish for my Ocean Boulevard contract. If I would have done Ovations with Branson, I’d be done by now and I would have only spent $177 in maintenance fees. $354 if they were running slow and it went more then 4 weeks. I would have saved at least over $500 if I would have went with Ovations instead of giving it away.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 29, 2019)

Richelle said:


> I’ll tell you why. On April 30th, I started the process of giving away my Branson contract. I had to get an estoppel which took 20 days because they screwed up the first one.  We then filled out a sales agreement.  Once that was done, LT collected payment from the buyer for closing and transfer fees.  Paperwork was filled out and completed. The paperwork got mailed and Wyndham received it on June 24th. When you account for the time we started the process, we are in week 13. It’s been with a Wyndham for 5 weeks and I expect at minimum it will be another 3-5 more weeks. So that’s 4-5 months worth of maintenance fees I’m paying while waiting for the process to complete. So even though the buyer took care of the fees, in the end, it will have cost me $885 in maintenance fees on points I cannot use.
> 
> As I detailed above, Ovations took less then 4 weeks from start to finish for my Ocean Boulevard contract. If I would have done Ovations with Branson, I’d be done by now and I would have only spent $177 in maintenance fees. $354 if they were running slow and it went more then 4 weeks. I would have saved at least over $500 if I would have went with Ovations instead of giving it away.
> 
> ...


LT Transfers does have a $75 rush fee whereas they will put you in the front of the queue.  Might be worth it for buyer to pay to Minimize seller’s monthly MF.


----------



## jules54 (Jul 29, 2019)

I was really suggesting give away to anyone not only Tug members. I should have made that clear. Hope we hear from OP to see what they decided to do.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 29, 2019)

jules54 said:


> I was really suggesting give away to anyone not only Tug members. I should have made that clear. Hope we hear from OP to see what they decided to do.



I was responding to this part of your post, where you were asking why we would give it to Wyndham instead of an individual. The short answer is because it’s the cheaper option. It’s not for you or anyone to say what is the best way. The best way is whatever works for that owner. Maybe the owner doesn’t want to pay five months of maintenance fees so someone else can use the points.

“It seems to me why would you give something back to Wyndham that you paid for and have the company profit off it, when you could give the points to someone individual who would benefit from them so very much. IMO the easiest way seems to be what our society is leaning towards instead of the best way.”



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Jul 29, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> LT Transfers does have a $75 rush fee whereas they will put you in the front of the queue.  Might be worth it for buyer to pay to Minimize seller’s monthly MF.



Once they had the transfer check from the owner, they recorded the deed and had it shipped to Wyndham in under a week. Not sure a rush fee would have done much better. The longest wait was waiting on Wyndham to get around to sending the estoppel, and then sending me the corrected estoppel. The second longest part was getting the new owner to send in payments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 29, 2019)

Richelle said:


> Once they had the transfer check from the owner, they recorded the deed and had it shipped to Wyndham in under a week. Not sure a rush fee would have done much better. The longest wait was waiting on Wyndham to get around to sending the estoppel, and then sending me the corrected estoppel. The second longest part was getting the new owner to send in payments.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



New owner taking so long to send in payments is ridiculous.  When I worked with LT transfer on multiple occasions, I always paid the same day with PayPal.  Sorry that you had wait all those months.  If the deal was between us, it’d obviously be much faster.

Obviously, we are now recommending that Wyndham owners go through Ovations, or have the buyer cover transfer, closing costs, and three months of Mf.  I take it your Branson was for EY 327k pts?


----------



## Richelle (Jul 29, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> New owner taking so long to send in payments is ridiculous.  When I worked with LT transfer on multiple occasions, I always paid the same day with PayPal.  Sorry that you had wait all those months.  If the deal was between us, it’d obviously be much faster.
> 
> Obviously, we are now recommending that Wyndham owners go through Ovations, or have the buyer cover transfer, closing costs, and three months of Mf.  I take it your Branson was for EY 327k pts?



Close. 308,000. It was a combination of waiting for the PayPal payment and the transfer check. They had her pay the closing costs through PayPal and mail a check for $299 for Wyndham. It took about two weeks for that all to get done. I think they did it separately because PayPal takes a percentage. So LT would have to pay the portion PayPal takes. They could always increase their closing costs but doing it that way means they can advertise lower fees. I think it’s risky to have the owner write the check to Wyndham. If it bounces, the process gets delayed. If it were me, I’d increase my closing costs by $10 to account for the fee, and not risk bounced checks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Jul 29, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> New owner taking so long to send in payments is ridiculous.  When I worked with LT transfer on multiple occasions, I always paid the same day with PayPal.  Sorry that you had wait all those months.  If the deal was between us, it’d obviously be much faster.
> 
> Obviously, we are now recommending that Wyndham owners go through Ovations, or have the buyer cover transfer, closing costs, and three months of Mf.  I take it your Branson was for EY 327k pts?



I’m kicking myself now for not going through Ovations. The extra month and a half on the front end would not have happened if I went through Ovations. Plus, once they got the paperwork, it would have been about a week and the maintenance fees would have stopped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 29, 2019)

Richelle said:


> I’m kicking myself now for not going through Ovations. The extra month and a half on the front end would not have happened if I went through Ovations. Plus, once they got the paperwork, it would have been about a week and the maintenance fees would have stopped.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Would it be fair to say that a private transfer versus Ovation takes three (3) months longer, thus three (3) months of MF?


----------



## Richelle (Jul 29, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Would it be fair to say that a private transfer versus Ovation takes three (3) months longer, thus three (3) months of MF?



When you factor in the leg work that has to be done by all parties, even before it gets to Wyndham, I’d say yes, that’s fair. One could be looking at a total of 4-6 months when you factor in the time it takes just to get everything that needs to be submitted to Wyndham, and the transfer time once it gets to Wyndham. Ovations is a couple months tops, provided the owner is quick to get the paperwork back to Wyndham. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Jul 29, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Would it be fair to say that a private transfer versus Ovation takes three (3) months longer, thus three (3) months of MF?


Not always but I will Agree that it can take 3 months longer. My experience on selling deeds or buying -On occasion Wyndham  has transferred resale deeds after they received the recorded deed within 3 weeks. but some have taken 16 weeks its mystery meat no rhyme or reason. If Wyndham is involved or is the buyer it takes 1 month or less form start to finish, that is with Ovations or selling thru third party to Wyndham. Yes Wyndham is buying deeds back at a minimal cost thru third parties.


----------



## dandjane1 (Jul 29, 2019)

*I wonder how my Wyndham "Pathways" program will end up working out when we decide to get out. Of our 3,858,00 points, 1,242,00 are resale points and not eligible. We're supposed to get the 20% of cost, and the UDI at Oceanwalk and CWA should be considered good and valuable contracts. I hate to contact them earlier than when we're ready to deal. What does the group think? Thanx in advance. Anyone have experience with Pathways?*


----------



## md8287 (Jul 29, 2019)

dandjane1 said:


> *I wonder how my Wyndham "Pathways" program will end up working out when we decide to get out. Of our 3,858,00 points, 1,242,00 are resale points and not eligible. We're supposed to get the 20% of cost, and the UDI at Oceanwalk and CWA should be considered good and valuable contracts. I hate to contact them earlier than when we're ready to deal. What does the group think? Thanx in advance. Anyone have experience with Pathways?*


I would definitely not contact them before you are ready.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 29, 2019)

dandjane1 said:


> *I wonder how my Wyndham "Pathways" program will end up working out when we decide to get out. Of our 3,858,00 points, 1,242,00 are resale points and not eligible. We're supposed to get the 20% of cost, and the UDI at Oceanwalk and CWA should be considered good and valuable contracts. I hate to contact them earlier than when we're ready to deal. What does the group think? Thanx in advance. Anyone have experience with Pathways?*


You must live the dream traveling the world. You pay $25k in MF annually? You live in your TS full-time?


----------



## dgalati (Jul 30, 2019)

Richelle said:


> I was responding to this part of your post, where you were asking why we would give it to Wyndham instead of an individual. The short answer is because it’s the cheaper option. It’s not for you or anyone to say what is the best way. The best way is whatever works for that owner. Maybe the owner doesn’t want to pay five months of maintenance fees so someone else can use the points.
> 
> “It seems to me why would you give something back to Wyndham that you paid for and have the company profit off it, when you could give the points to someone individual who would benefit from them so very much. IMO the easiest way seems to be what our society is leaning towards instead of the best way.”
> 
> ...


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 30, 2019)

dgalati said:


> It seems to me why would you give something back to Wyndham that you paid for and have the company profit off it, when you could give the points to someone individual who would benefit from them so very much. IMO the easiest way seems to be what our society is leaning towards instead of the best way.”
> 
> Ovations also becomes the cheapest way to get rid of a deed when it transfers in 4-5 weeks. Wyndham has played the Ovation hand well. Take back deed at $0 then resell at 20-30k. Great business model. Wyndham also will not take a ownership back unless its been owned for a year.



People inherently do what is in their own interests economically almost without exception.  It's called economic self interest.  People are never going to choose to do something that is more expensive for _themselves_ simply because there's a chance it might prove less profitable for any one company that may be involved - in this case Wyndham.  Put in your own words, the "best way" is whatever is in the economic self interest of the party attempting to unload their timeshare - whether it's easy or not.  If Ovations is less expensive for the owner, and it probably is given everything we have discussed in this thread, then that's the logical choice that every consumer will make based upon their own economic self interest.  The fact that Wyndham has designed a program in Ovations that makes it easy for the owner to hand in their timeshare - easier than other third party options - shows that they understand this basic principle.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 30, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> People inherently do what is in their own interests economically almost without exception.  It's called economic self interest.  People are never going to choose to do something that is more expensive for _themselves_ simply because there's a chance it might prove less profitable for any one company that may be involved - in this case Wyndham.  Put in your own words, the "best way" is whatever is in the economic self interest of the party attempting to unload their timeshare - whether it's easy or not.  If Ovations is less expensive for the owner, and it probably is given everything we have discussed in this thread, then that's the logical choice that every consumer will make based upon their own economic self interest.  The fact that Wyndham has designed a program in Ovations that makes it easy for the owner to hand in their timeshare - easier than other third party options - shows that they understand this basic principle.


I Agree on all points. Wyndham has capitalized on the need of owners wishing to unload a ownership that has become a burden to them financially. It is a better option then paying exit companies or trying to navigate the murky waters of giving it away for free.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 30, 2019)

dgalati said:


> I Agree on all points. Wyndham has capitalized on the need of owners wishing to unload a ownership that has become a burden to them financially. It is a better option then paying exit companies or trying to navigate the murky waters of giving it away for free.


I actually think Wyndham Ovations has, for Wyndham TS resale sellers, increased their purchase prices.  Before, buyers might pay transfer and closing costs.  Now, Wyndham TS resale sellers could demand transfer, closing costs, and three months of MF to even consider giving away for free.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 30, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I actually think Wyndham Ovations has, for Wyndham TS resale sellers, increased their purchase prices.  Before, buyers might pay transfer and closing costs.  Now, Wyndham TS resale sellers could demand transfer, closing costs, and three months of MF to even consider giving away for free.


I have to disagree on prices being higher.  I have seen the pricing on resale deeds (buying or selling) has dropped over the last 5 years. I actually tried to give back deeds to Wyndham thru Ovations because I could not find a buyer to pay closing and resort transfer fees. Fortunately Wyndham would not take them back because I didn't own them for at least 1 year. I was able to sell them thru a third party to Wyndham. I was contacted by a Wyndham preferred reseller on a add I had on TUG market place.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 30, 2019)

dgalati said:


> I have to disagree on prices being higher.  I have seen the pricing on resale deeds (buying or selling) has dropped over the last 5 years. I actually tried to give back deeds to Wyndham thru Ovations because I could not find a buyer to pay closing and resort transfer fees. Fortunately Wyndham would not take them back because I didn't own them for at least 1 year. I was able to sell them thru a third party to Wyndham. I was contacted by a Wyndham preferred reseller on a add I had on TUG market place.


I stand corrected then.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 30, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I stand corrected then.


 No need to stand corrected. I thought  Ovations would have helped prices go up but it actually set pricing at or just above $0. Over the last 5 years I have seen prices drop on resale deeds and it may of had more to do with mega renters being pushed out of the resale market over the stripping of deeds being stopped by Wyndham.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 31, 2019)

Actually, I had it less then a year. I replaced it with a Canterbury contract that had the same maintenance fees but more points. It may depend on what you are turning in and if they need more inventory. I did see where it said you had to own it a year. I figured if mine didn’t qualify, they would not have proceeded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Jul 31, 2019)

Richelle said:


> Actually, I had it less then a year. I replaced it with a Canterbury contract that had the same maintenance fees but more points. It may depend on what you are turning in and if they need more inventory. I did see where it said you had to own it a year. I figured if mine didn’t qualify, they would not have proceeded.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know, next time I wont question it and see if it transfers. I was able to sell it for the cost of 3 months of the maintenance fees so it was a wash.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 2, 2019)

Richelle said:


> Actually, I had it less then a year. I replaced it with a Canterbury contract that had the same maintenance fees but more points. It may depend on what you are turning in and if they need more inventory. I did see where it said you had to own it a year. I figured if mine didn’t qualify, they would not have proceeded.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like LT transfers can accept transfer fees via PayPal for extra 5%.  For a seller paying monthly MF, might be good to ask buyer to pay extra $15.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 2, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Looks like LT transfers can accept transfer fees via PayPal for extra 5%.  For a seller paying monthly MF, might be good to ask buyer to pay extra $15.



I guess they didn’t want to pay the fee. They didn’t go over that with me as the seller, since the buyer was paying the fees. I was out of that conversation. I would have been willing to cover it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 2, 2019)

Richelle said:


> I guess they didn’t want to pay the fee. They didn’t go over that with me as the seller, since the buyer was paying the fees. I was out of that conversation. I would have been willing to cover it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess for future reference, for Wyndham resale Ts, sellers can ask buyers to pay $75 rush service, as well as the extra $15 PayPal resort transfer fee.


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 2, 2019)

Richelle said:


> I guess they didn’t want to pay the fee. They didn’t go over that with me as the seller, since the buyer was paying the fees. I was out of that conversation. I would have been willing to cover it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How long did you have the TS?  How much longer was the one year mark qualifying for Ovations?

I’m sorry the buyer kind of screwed you.  For LT transfers, with $75 rush fee, deed prep took 4 days.  Without it, deed prep took 21 days.  So that saved 17 days.  Plus, paying resort transfer fee via PayPal would save 14 days, although it’d cost an extra $15.  Buyer could have spent $90 to save you $177.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 2, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> How long did you have the TS?  How much longer was the one year mark qualifying for Ovations?
> 
> I’m sorry the buyer kind of screwed you.  For LT transfers, with $75 rush fee, deed prep took 4 days.  Without it, deed prep took 21 days.  So that saved 17 days.  Plus, paying resort transfer fee via PayPal would save 14 days, although it’d cost an extra $15.  Buyer could have spent $90 to save you $177.



I had it for about 6 months.  It was a resale.  Then I came across a Canterbury contract for more points with almost the same fees.  

I could have saved a lot more going through Ovations. lol  I'll keep it in mind, in the future.  If I ever decide to unload Margaritaville, I might actually make a few bucks on that one.


----------



## dgalati (Aug 2, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> How long did you have the TS?  How much longer was the one year mark qualifying for Ovations?
> 
> I’m sorry the buyer kind of screwed you.  For LT transfers, with $75 rush fee, deed prep took 4 days.  Without it, deed prep took 21 days.  So that saved 17 days.  Plus, paying resort transfer fee via PayPal would save 14 days, although it’d cost an extra $15.  Buyer could have spent $90 to save you $177.


 I disagree with that statement.  Buyer did what was best for his or her interest. Buyer usually not interested on saving seller $ I call it the school of hard knocks. Due your own due diligence.  The buyer got a better deal then buying devoloper. Or worse buying up to VIP from developer. No different then rescinding a purchase or buying into VIP with a PIC. Sometimes the seller or developer gets you but TUG is all about saving money for a buyer and rescinding to screw the developer out of a sale at 20-30k. Maybe I missed something?


----------



## dgalati (Aug 2, 2019)

dgalati said:


> I disagree with that statement.  Buyer did what was best for his or her interest. Buyer usually not interested in saving seller $. I call it the school of hard knocks. Due your own due diligence.  The buyer got a better deal then buying devoloper. Or worse buying up to VIP from developer. No different then rescinding a purchase or buying into VIP with a PIC. Sometimes the seller, buyer or developer gets one over on you. Remember that TUG is all about saving money for a buyer and rescinding to screw the developer out of a sale at 20-30k. Maybe I missed something?


Now when I sell its a different opinion. As one member always says deeds are worth thousands and not pennies on the dollar or free. Yes deeds are purchased every day at a price of $0. Many pay much more then what is being offered for free or they are paying thousands to get rid of.So shame me for trying to  sell for more then I would pay. Its called capitalism. Prove that statement false.


----------



## Braindead (Aug 2, 2019)

dgalati said:


> Now when I sell its a different opinion. As one member always says deeds are worth thousands and not pennies on the dollar or free. Yes deeds are purchased every day at a price of $0. Many pay much more then what is being offered for free or they are paying thousands to get rid of.So shame me for trying to  sell for more then I would pay. Its called capitalism. Prove that statement false.


Some contracts are worth $0.
There’s a couple of main reasons for the $0 value on some contracts
High MFs
Small contracts



But to say “No Value in any deed Wyndham sells” is as false as it gets!!
Some resale contracts are worth thousands & they sell for thousands on a regular basis. That’s an indisputable fact!!

Many many resale contracts that sell for thousands pay for themselves in a few years in savings on MFs verses free high MF contracts. That’s another indisputable fact!!


----------



## Braindead (Aug 2, 2019)

dgalati said:


> Now when I sell its a different opinion. As one member always says deeds are worth thousands and not pennies on the dollar or free. Yes deeds are purchased every day at a price of $0. Many pay much more then what is being offered for free or they are paying thousands to get rid of.So shame me for trying to  sell for more then I would pay. Its called capitalism. Prove that statement false.


You get a 1,000,000 point Bonnet Creek contract for free
I get a 1,000,000 point Canterbury contract for $6,000.00
I save over $2,500 a year on MFs.
Who’s better off in 3 years??
We both want out in 5 years.
Every dollar I get when selling my contract makes my deal even better as it has already paid for itself & saved me over $5,000 on MFs for the last 2 years on top of paying for itself
Who’s better off in 5 years?? Even if we both use Ovations I’m over $5,000 ahead


----------

